# Repelling into the Lion's den



## mattinthewild

Waiting to see what my cameras can capture in this lion cave:


----------



## polarbear

Awesome videos as usual, Matt. I'm looking forward to seeing what you find on the camera. 

PS. You ever thought of starting your own TV show? It could be like Bear Grylls but less fake.


----------



## mattinthewild

Polarbear, thanks man. And about that TV thing? Coming soon. Real soon


----------



## polarbear

Can't wait!


----------



## 12many

I too am excited to see what pictures you will get keep us posted, TV thing is a great idea.


----------



## longbow

Now that's pretty cool! I'm real intrested to see what you come up with.

Do lions generaly use caves or do they sleep in a tree, under a ledge or tucked back in some bushes?


----------



## mattinthewild

Longbow, I'm sure all of the above.


----------



## fishreaper

after watching you video just now about Alaska, consider yourself up another subscriber.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Subscribed for the photos


----------



## mattinthewild

tganks


----------



## 90redryder

Dude I'm getting anxious for the photos. What's the word?


----------



## gdog

Well....???


----------



## mattinthewild

gdog said:


> Well....???


I'm heading up on march 10.


----------



## SkullDesigns

Well, lets see it!!!!!


----------



## gdog

bump.....


----------



## SkullDesigns

come on we are all waiting!!!!!


----------



## Rspeters

maybe the lion was there when he went back to retrieve it...


----------



## hawkeye

So how about a conclusion to this story? Take a break from the wife's honey-do list and get back up on the mountain. We are anxious to see what you caught on your trail cam.

Hawkeye


----------



## mattinthewild

Rspeters said:


> maybe the lion was there when he went back to retrieve it...


Hey guys. I'm back. Was inAlaska hunting wolfs and wolverine. I went tom check the cam a week later. Lion walked by but not into the cave so I took my rope down. Ill get back up there soon.


----------



## Dunkem

mattinthewild said:


> Hey guys. I'm back. Was inAlaska hunting wolfs and wolverine. I went tom check the cam a week later. Lion walked by but not into the cave so I took my rope down. Ill get back up there soon.


Wow, would like to hear story on the wolverine,They are mean little guys.


----------



## mattinthewild

Dunkem said:


> Wow, would like to hear story on the wolverine,They are mean little guys.


----------



## SkullDesigns

That look like you had a blast, those are some nice looking animals


----------



## Huntin8

WOW! Your life must suck! You inspire me to go out and just be in the woods and live life! You can't learn or experience if you aren't there to learn or experience!


----------



## Dunkem

Good Lord Matt,those are beautiful,that is one big ass wolverine,Not a bad dog either

Hey Goob,ever eat a wolverine:shock:


----------



## 12many

that's really cool good job Matt


----------



## martymcfly73

Congrats! Great looking pics.


----------



## hawkeye

So, you apparently have a legitimate excuse for not checking that trail cam sooner.

Congrats on the wolf and wolverine.


----------



## mattinthewild

Dunkem said:


> Good Lord Matt,those are beautiful,that is one big ass wolverine,Not a bad dog either
> 
> Thanks. I got most of the wolf hunt on video and put it on the big game section. The wolverine happened to quick. All of the sudden I spotted something running out on the ice 500 yards away and 10 seconds later it was over.


----------

